# Weak Driveshaft?



## scgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi all, new member. I just got my GTO last week and am really enjoying it. I'm starting to order a few mods and I just noticed that at tbyrnemotorsports.com they state the GTO has a very weak driveshaft that likes to break on even slightly modified cars. They go on to state that after the driveshaft is replaced with their $900 unit, you need to drop another $500 to replace the cv shafts, after that it's $500 for stub axles. They make it seem that this is necessary to run any kind of real power. Is this all true?? 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

Eventually you'll need one if you run 11's all the time. There are a few guys running down that far without incident. But if you are in the low 12's, I'd seriously think about getting one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a heads up, that is 500 PER SIDE for axles and 500 PER SIDE on stub shafts!!!I'm a BMR dealer if you have any questions, email me at [email protected] :cheers


----------



## scgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I'm thinking about longtubes, exhaust, and a 75 shot. Will I be replacing a driveshaft soon?

Thx
Jason


----------



## GasTiresandOil (Aug 2, 2004)

Been reading a lot on the Australian forums lately. They say to combat the wheel hop that we all have, the best place to start is the driveshaft. By replacing its two piece design and rubber donut bushing, it is reducing, in their eyes, almost all (90%) of the wheel hop. I would think an aluminum or CF driveshaft would be the best. in combinations with doing the Y-arm/control arm bushings for the rear and the sub frame/cradle bushings, you should all but remove the wheel hop from these cars.


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

If you're going to run with a CF driveshaft, don't break it at the track! They won't like you, Carbon fiber is very tough to clean up, and kills tires...

With the mods you are planning on running, I don't think you'll need to worry about a driveshaft. Then again, if you are planning on running sticky tires at the track, it's probably a good idea.


----------



## scgoat (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm not planning on taking it to the track at all actually, so you think I'll be ok?

Thx
Jason


----------

